# Can I trust products from Newegg.com to be authentic??



## seasicksteave

No they don't as far as I have ever seen. You might want to steer clear of the market place though I just don't trust that place.


----------



## jivenjune

I remember that one time where they mailed people fake i7 CPUs. The heatsinks were made of a slab of clay with a sticker of a fan on it. I laughed so hard at those.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknhawk*
> 
> I have ordered several several headphones from Newegg because of Black Friday pricing. Now I am kinda skeptical about these products especially Sennheiser and Sony headphones, since there are so many generics created. Now both the Sennheiser site along with Sony site say that Newegg is an authorized dealer, but what bothers me is that they also listed Amazon.com which is notorious with 3rd parth selling off fakes!! Does Newegg do the same as third party sales?? I trusted Newegg in the past with computer parts, which is hard to replicate.... But the headphones are sooo notorious at copy n generic fakes out there. Any feedback would be nice


Amazon.com itself is an authorized dealer. However, Amazon allows 3rd party vendors to sell on their site... these are not authorized dealers.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> I remember that one time where they mailed people fake i7 CPUs. The heatsinks were made of a slab of clay with a sticker of a fan on it. I laughed so hard at those.


yeh take a look at this









http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/277331-28-newegg-ships-fake-920s


----------



## seasicksteave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> yeh take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/277331-28-newegg-ships-fake-920s


That's seriously one of the funniest things I've ever seen. If I had gotten that though I would have been so angry.


----------



## hertz9753

Newegg is legit.


----------



## Mahawka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasicksteave*
> 
> That's seriously one of the funniest things I've ever seen. If I had gotten that though I would have been so angry.


HAHA that's so funny. I have never bought anything from newegg before.....and now i never will.


----------



## Fatalrip

Personally i like them things only take 2 days to get to my house.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't have a bad word to say about newegg, and I will continue to order from then in the future.


----------



## kzinti1

While I've never heard of NewEgg selling knock-offs, they do, without even a shadow of a doubt, sell USED products as new!
I've been trying out Amazon for a few months and so far have no complaints with them. Yet.
As has already been said, Amazon lets 3rd party dealers sell on their site. This is the main reason I used to never buy from them. Now, just look and make sure that Amazon is the dealer that you're buying from and not one of the 3rd parties that sell on Amazon's site. Unless you know, understand and accept the difference.
NewEgg uses some people that do not comprehend the English language. Amazon uses some people that have never even heard of the English language. If you need to communicate with either site it's best to use the phone and ask for someone else, like the supervisor in charge, if the rep. you're first connected with is incomprehensible and/or thick.


----------



## mdocod

In my understanding of the history of newegg. The only time newegg has sold products that were "ripoffs/fakes" was when newegg themselves were scammed by a supplier. This is usually quite rare. You can count on newegg being reputable and honest 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't have a bad word to say about newegg, and I will continue to order from then in the future.


Ive spent over 7000 dollars at newegg in the past 2 years I have had no DOAs no used products and NO complaints. Their customer service is second to none and I frankly wouldn't buy anywhere else.

Ive also used Amazon a few times but I go to newegg first.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> While I've never heard of NewEgg selling knock-offs, they do, without even a shadow of a doubt, sell USED products as new!


Yep, they sent me an opened 965 BE for a 'new' one. Of course they ended up paying for the shipping and apologizing.. but it was quite shady nonetheless. I buy most of my electronics at Amazon.

They were also involved in a bit of bait-and-switch with Tom's and Crucial about a year ago. Tom's kept pushing this kit from Newegg (remember, Newegg ads on Tom's so there is conflict of interest) so I ordered. Supposed to be D9KPT. What I got.. was not D9KPT. Was single sided crap that wouldn't run at it's rated 1.5v 9-9-9-24 1333. I'll never buy Crucial again as a result.


----------



## doingitforthekill

No. They did not try to rip you off. Newegg sells "open box" components. Which are components that have been opened by a customer, or possibly even new, but sent back to newegg. They have been verified to work, and sold at an open box price. You most likely received an "open box" by mistake. It happens.

Advertising on a website does NOT make it a conflict of interest. Those Ad's are 99.99% google placed themed ads. Matched with a website. It was a coincidence, and you had a bad experience don't completely mark off a company because they made 1 mistake.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahawka*
> 
> HAHA that's so funny. I have never bought anything from newegg before.....and now i never will.


You're basing this off of *one* problem due to a supplier? Newegg identified and resolved the issue.

Who else will you buy computer/parts from? Name any and I can dig up some issues.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doingitforthekill*
> 
> No. They did not try to rip you off. Newegg sells "open box" components. Which are components that have been opened by a customer, or possibly even new, but sent back to newegg. They have been verified to work, and sold at an open box price. You most likely received an "open box" by mistake. It happens.
> 
> Advertising on a website does NOT make it a conflict of interest. Those Ad's are 99.99% google placed themed ads. Matched with a website. It was a coincidence, and you had a bad experience don't completely mark off a company because they made 1 mistake.


According to my NewEgg Order History, I've been from them since 1 July, 2001. I know what an "Open Box" item is. I ordered an ASUS GTX580 Matrix ROG videocard, supposedly NEW, and it was sent to me used. The next one they sent to replace the 1st was used and the one they sent to replace the second used one was also used. All documented and the serial numbers confirmed by ASUS as Pre-Used and Pre-Registered with them at the ASUS site.
NewEgg sells used items as new items. No doubt about it. I raised pure hell and barely got my money back and had to call, e-mail and write to just do that. I believe that NewEgg buys entire case lots from businesses that have gone out of business, some that had to close because of competition from NewEgg, and these companies see no reason not to slip in used items in the cases of products they sell when closing. It's still a very sad day when the Egg refuses to admit that they were wrong and that they continue to refuse to inspect high-end products before they ship them to see if they are actually new or used. I'm going with Amazon until they screw me over like NewEgg has done, on more than one occasion.
NewEgg didn't try to rip me off? Yeah. Right.
Here's a little quote from Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newegg

"Counterfeit Intel processors

In March 2010, Newegg sold 300 counterfeit Intel Core i7-920 CPUs.[11] The problem was first exposed by a member of the website HardOCP, who posted about receiving the fake CPU on the site's forum.[12] Newegg at first released a statement saying that the processors were "demo units", but later said that they discovered that the processors were actually counterfeit, and that the company was terminating its relationship with one supplier in response.[13] The company offered replacement units to the customers who received a counterfeit processor, while Intel stated that they had been made aware of the problem and were investigating as well.[14]"

Why did it take 300 cpu's before NewEgg finally admitted that they had been scammed? They obviously did not even look even slightly closely at these cpu's. Anybody here could spot something like that in a heartbeat. That's because we take the time to confirm what we've bought since we can't trust the people that actually should do so before they make a sale.


----------



## wanako

Newegg does not sell knockoffs unless their own suppliers scammed them somehow, as was the case with the i7's, which is rare but if it happens, you WILL be taken care of. They have their own warehouses and does not allow anyone else to sell through them. This only applies for their core site for electronics and components and stuff. I don't know anything about the Marketplace.

Amazon.com is the same except, that they DO allow other parties to sell through their site. Major vendors and private parties sell through here, similar to eBay. Keep an eye to where the product is coming from.

This is directly from Amazon and they've got you covered.









This is from a third-party vendor selling through Amazon.









I personally only buy if it's directly from Amazon, "Fulfilled by Amazon.com" or a major vendor.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahawka*
> 
> HAHA that's so funny. I have never bought anything from newegg before.....and now i never will.


Newegg fixed this fast and iirc Intel jumped in that mess to figure out how the supply chain was corrupted and they both cut off all relations with the company responsible.


----------



## roleki

If it's coming from Newegg (and not Newegg Marketplace) then you have no reason to worry about the authenticity of the items you bought. With the exception of the i7-920 flap, I have never heard of anyone getting anything other than what they ordered from the Egg. I've ordered upwards of $100K worth of various pc gear from them over the last 4 years, and to my knowledge, I've never received anything "open box" sold as new, though I have received open box replacements on RMA, which is kind of crappy but understandable from their perspective.

If anything, any troubles you would have with Newegg would come from their schizophrenic shipping department, which apparently has only one rule - "get it out the door." While their haste makes it possible for them to deliver stuff at warp speed, their inconsistent packaging can be frustrating. I've had USB serial adapters show up entombed in 2-feet of bubblewrap, then a bare HDD show up in a box 4x its size with no outerwrap at all. That said, they tend to over-wrap more than they do send things unprotected.

Long story short, if you bought it from Newegg, it's probably the real deal.


----------



## JeremyFr

I've had nothing but good luck with everything I've bought from the Egg, can't even think how much I've spent with them over the years, but I do know I have a relatively hefty, I'll be it unused line of credit with them hehe, damn wife keeps that on lockdown, but let's just say I could go on quite the shopping spree if I ever wanted to


----------



## astrallite

I stopped buying things from the egg after reviewing their return policies, which are draconian to say the least. I also bought some things (memory, psus, cracked disks) which were clearly defective but they told me to take it up with the manufacturer, even though I pointed it this violates their own return policy.

Another time I was promised a refund (_in writing_) by a rep but then newegg refused my return and told me once again, take it up with the manufacturer.

I got tired of eating losses the last time, and I opened up a credit card dispute, won it, and then newegg banned my account, which I had spent over $20k with them.

Since then I have purchased exclusively from Amazon. They pay return shipping and no questions asked returns. Love them.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I've been using Newegg ever since it was just an actual store in CA, I've never had any issues, I've had DoA ram once which isn't an issue, just RMA it back with decent packaging and you're fine.

It's simply one of, if not *the* most trusted place to buy things like this, but random things do occur, I think it's a safe assumption someone replaced a shipment, hence the clay procs, rofl.


----------



## Mr Bear

I used newegg all the time, mostly when living out of state. But I don't shop newegg much now that I'm back in CA. Paying Tax is lame.


----------

